# Wednesday Night = Grill Night = Pensacola Beach



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Free Oyster Nights are gone forever.
The Hampton Inn, under new management, added a kitchen and eatery.
They have stopped Free Oyster Nights forever. NO discounts. We have moved.

We had eight great years at Free Oyster Night. Thank you Hampton Inn / Hilton Inn

SOOO we have changed locations, and the subject.

The Shaka Bar on Pensacola Beach, has graciously welcomed our group.
They let us use their gas barbecue grill.

So every Wednesday, at 6 pm, we are now having "Grill Night". Last night was our 4th Grill Night. The location is working well for us, everyone enjoys it.

Most everyone brings something for the grill, and one of us runs the grill.
Right now, it is either Leo or Fred. And we feast on awesome food.

You are welcome to join to us any Wednesday, 6 pm to about 8-9 pm.

Shaka Bar
649 Pensacola Beach Blvd
Pensacola Beach, FL 32561


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

rgr first Wed after this awful election I'm managing I'll bring some Venison


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Stressless said:


> rgr first Wed after this awful election I'm managing I'll bring some Venison


What Election?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------

